# Archibald Taylor, coasting seaman



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

Archibald Taylor born in 1795, I have a census were it says he was a coasting seaman. Does this mean he stayed with in British waters? and were will I find info on this man and the ships he served on?


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Primrose, was he born in Skipness?
Regards
Hugh


----------



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes. But there are two Archibald Tayors in Skipness that I have found Id no. 414735 and 415973 do not know which one is mine. And one of them was evolved in beating up another man, and had to appear in court. But he never did, had disappeared. So did he flee to Saltcoats? was he my 2xgreat grandfather ?

My Archibald moved to Saltcoats about 1825, he was already in the navy.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I was looking at Archibald Taylor b. 14.3.1794, Skipness, ticket number, 43.246 residing in Saltcoats who first went to sea in 1810. I see the other two you mention but I can't find anything else on them.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## primrose (Mar 28, 2014)

Archibald was christened in 1 Mar 1795 in Skipness, it is strange you should find another one born in 1794 in Saltcoats. I well have to look up the one you mentioned. 
I found something else, Archie's brother John Taylor b.1797 Christened on the 3 Mar 1797 Skipness. He to was in coasting, have him as a ship master in 1851. Found this record but do not know if it belongs to him.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

interesting the definition of coasting.
Maybe one has to look at the deck certificate of competancy limits?
Home trade the UK North Sea-Irish Sea, Elbe and down to Ushant , note not the Faroes. And Middle waters Norway, Baltic and down to GIB, maybe the meddi.?
Fishing Near waters and then the distant water limits, and finally foreign Going -world wide.
Passenger ships are more defined.
The general definition may be found as guidance in the MS Acts Life Saving Appliances.
OFF course this could be all balls.
Not forgetting the articles Foreign going 2 year agreement, 6 months running agreement, and then the home trade. OF which you are wishing to be defined


----------

